# Orded and received



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

So I received my first order of plastisol tranfers and the samples of others. So I first stated practicing with the samples to make sure I get the process down. Direction said preheat3-4 sec press at firm for 8-10 sec @ 375 to 400f. So away I went. My temp was at 385. First few small transfer (same design) went ok. Small detail areas were missing ink. Small lines and dots. Moved onto some others designs. After pressing some more, I decided to pick at the transfers. I was able to scrap off the ink with my finger nail (small detail, lines dots) with little pressure. Is this common with plastisol tranfers? If it was that easy to pick off, how are they suppose to hold up to washing. I try some more later. Got to fix a few things on my press. Bought it used. Mighty Max 15*15. Mfg dat 7/94 I'll post more later

Larry


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

No, that is not right. Could be bad transfers, or could be the press isn't coming up to temperature. Also, make sure you are preheating the bottom platen. 

Definitely get some samples from elsewhere and give them a try. There are also temp strips for your platen but I've never used them.


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, i finally did the transfers that I ordered. The one mentioned earlier, about flaking off, had to been old samples. The transfers I actually ordered, turned out great. Three colors both sides. I Had some placement problems. Side chest logo to far down. It was ok since they were for my primary business.

I got them from Silver Mountain Graphics. Cant wait to do more.

Larry


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

FarmerLarry said:


> Got to fix a few things on my press. Bought it used. Mighty Max 15*15. Mfg dat 7/94 I'll post more later
> Larry


What's wrong with your press?


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

It looks like the previous owner forgot to take out a mouse pad before storing it. Nows theres a permanent impression in lower pad. I ended up buying a TEE PAD IT and used the largest pad with a fill in of paper so I can get a smooth lower pad. I'll get ahold of the Manufacturer sometime soon.

Larry


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

FarmerLarry said:


> Well, i finally did the transfers that I ordered. The one mentioned earlier, about flaking off, had to been old samples. The transfers I actually ordered, turned out great. Three colors both sides. I Had some placement problems. Side chest logo to far down. It was ok since they were for my primary business.
> Larry


Here is a handy placement guide I have used in the past. Helped me quite a bit.
Sounds like you have your heat press issues under control.


----------

